# whats the most agressive schooling piranha?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i am interested in a more agressive piranha, i had redbellies twice and this time i want somethign else. i am thinking about gold spilos but am not sure what their attitudes are like.

what is the most agressive piranha and their attitude?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Caribe!!!


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Only have reds and caribe. so Caribe.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

really can't say cause all fish are diffrent.even the most meanest act like wimps .but from what i heard an elongantus is very mean fish..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cariba's and terns are pretty nasty in some cases. But it is mainly on the fish's own attitude.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

EmJay.. Ive noticed that you go through so may set-ups and fishes than all of the board combined. Isnt it just a week ago you were asking about salt-water? Before that RBs, then Rhoms, then snakeheads, then sharks, then giant squids..etc Its ok though, you are what we consider a hobbyist and true hobbyists just dont stick to one kind. 
Good Luck, man!!! :smile:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i get bored easily, but the salt water tank wasn't for me, but my ex girlfriedm its just easier to talk like "i just go a new saltwater tank" YA KNOW?
anyweays yeah i go throught lots, i want to find a mean fish basiclt so i throw together a variety and the strong survives


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

From my experience I'd have to say Piraya or Caribe. Its pretty close with those two.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

From my experience, it is the hungriest shoal.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Spilos!!!

~Dj


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cariba, no doubt about it!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

No, Spilos!!! HaHaHa...

They are so aggressive that they kick the sh*t out of each other. They are pretty nice though. I have only had the pleasure of reds and these spilos, so caribe could very much well be great, i dunno. I do know that the difference between my old reds and my spilos now is infinate. They truely do swim like community fish in the tank. Espeacially when I am in front. I wish that some of you guys lived closer to LA. Im sure that once you see them, you would aggree.

Everyone has thier own faverite P. Usually its the type they currently own.









~Dj


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm very happy with my 7 caribe. This is the biggest pygo shoal i've had though. Only ever kept reds (two), and now own a rhom. They don't compare. I'd like to see (own), a spilo shoal.
Ta.


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

my caribe and piraya are way more aggresive than my reds (or any reds i've had for that matter)


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The best combinations of looks and aggression is a geryi tank... but it takes a big tank.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> The best combinations of looks and aggression is a geryi tank... but it takes a big tank.


 Isnt clay putting together a geryi tank with a 200? I would have thought he would need more then that. I think he has 12 in there. Pretty ballsy. But yeah, that could very well be the most aggressive. See the trend:

Increasing aggression----->
Pygos (reds, caribe, yellows, pirays <-- not necisarrily in that order), then the serras (spilos and geryi)

THAT is why I prefer serras.

~Dj


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well im thinkgin about getting a shoal of piraya, what do you think? or gold spilos?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Spilos can sometime kill each other off, or the basic fin nipps, the Piraya would be a good alternative, but your gonna have to have $$$ to get a good shoal going.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I personally like caribe. As soon as they can get them in imma get me a few more.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

spilos


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

spilos


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

over the next few years im going to purchase monster tank... im going to have somthing intense in there. Some sort of Serras that have never been shoaled before.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree with raptor it is possibly down to the individual fish .if you put in a group if wild pygos say 1 piraya 1 cariba 1 wild red and 1 yellow natt (to satisfy everybody) all they same size and bear in mind these are all wild fish then 1 would probably be alot more aggresive say the piraya for instance .try it again and again with different individuals of the same type and you may get a different result .
a lot of people put reds down as non aggresive but imo (and i have said this a few times over the last few months) most reds are tank bred and wild reds may act totally different as they are from a different enviroment like most other pygos THE WILD.
i would say the piraya i have acts no different to the reds i have and has settled in quite nicely and hopefully this will stay this way .if i had a fish that was alot more aggresive than the others and was causing havoc with the rest i would probably sell it 
dixon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I believe Piraya, Rhoms, Elongatus, Spilos and Geryii are very mean as individuals but if we are talkink about school i think the winner is Cariba since they use to be in groups up to 30...sure you´ve never seen a Cariba feeding frenezi...!


----------

